# Blue Green Big Cedar Lodge



## sjudge (Apr 9, 2007)

I am looking into purchasing at Big Cedar and need some help.  I know very little about the blue green system, but assume it is a point system like HGVClub, and others, that give first preferance to owners.  What is the best way to find out more about the point system at BG, and how to best use it.
I have noted resales on the market (one which offers 5000 annual, and 10,000 banked) at Big Cedar, being offered for $7500.  What advice can you give me regarding the point system, is it best to buy in at a low level then pick up cheaper BG points via ebay or other venues.  Please advise.  Is this a really difficult one for BG members to trade into?  Thanks.


----------



## sdwrdt (Apr 10, 2007)

*bluegreen does not give owner preference for reservations ...*

You get preference if you have enough points to be in their levels (even though we're owners, I don't have a clue what those levels are or what they're called.)

For regular level, you can book full weeks 11 months out and partial weeks 5 months out, no matter where you own.


----------



## CharlesS (Apr 10, 2007)

sjudge said:


> I am looking into purchasing at Big Cedar ... blue green system, ...  What is the best way to find out more about the point system at BG, and how to best use it.
> What advice can you give me regarding the point system, is it best to buy in at a low level then pick up cheaper BG points via ebay or other venues.  Please advise.  Is this a really difficult one for BG members to trade into?  Thanks.



I would suggest that you join the Bluegreen Yahoo group to learn more about the Bluegreen System and how to maximize the benefits.  If you are buying resale, eBay is one good source.  You can get points for between 30 - 50 cents per point.  For most reservations in the Bluegreen system, it does not matter which Bluegreen resort you own at, or even if you own at several.  A point is a point.  Anyone owning Bluegreen points can make reservations 11 months out at Big Cedar.  The only advantage of owning at Big Cedar is that 12 months out, you can be guaranteed exactly your unit and your week at Big Cedar.  That guarantee goes away 11 months out.  I don't know how difficult it is to get into Big Cedar since I haven't tried yet.

Regarding how many points to buy, that's impossible to say without knowing your life's plans.

Charles


----------



## CharlesS (Apr 10, 2007)

sdwrdt said:


> For regular level, you can book full weeks 11 months out and partial weeks 5 months out, no matter where you own.



Anyone can book full weeks for red (and higher) time 11 months out.  You can book partial blue and white weeks 11 months out but you can only book partial red (and higher) time 5 months out. (Real, real prime weeks at the newer resorts are sometimes called high red, ultra high red, leaf season, etc. in the Bluegreen system even though RCI would call all of them red time.)

If you have 20000 points or more, you are a preferred member (search the archives for significant details) which allows you to be on a wait list before 11 months out (but the reservation cannot be actually made until 11 months out to allow the owner of those units/weeks to reserve (see my earlier post).

Charles


----------



## sjudge (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey thanks, starting now to better understand.  Points are points, does anyone know at 11 months (first opportunity to request) what is the best way to make that request.  Is it to call BG the minute it opens that day, email them etc..  I am interested in gettting summer time, highly sought after, so need any and all suggestions.  Greatly appreciate what I have been told so far.......... Thanks.


----------



## sdwrdt (Apr 13, 2007)

I've never had a problem getting a reservation I've wanted. But, then, I've never requested more than a studio at Big Cedar.


----------



## geekette (Apr 18, 2007)

You have to call for reservations.  best to call at 8 am on the morning that the reservation window opens.

I've never done that, as there has never been a 'must have' reservation for me.


----------



## sjudge (Apr 18, 2007)

*Big Cedar*

Thanks a million, greatly appreciated.  Am getting closer to purchase.  Thanks.  Sjudge


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 18, 2007)

Bluegreen is one of my favorite resort groups.  

To answer your specific questions about availability at Big Cedar, you can usually book any type of unit for summer of a given year in the fall of the previous year.  I routinely book summer Cabins in Sept and Oct of the previous year.   July 4th week is harder, but doable. That's not bad.  The reason for the good availability is that this is a club resort with a lot of inventory.  And, it all becomes available at the same time.  And, the higher demand weeks have higher values, so that reduces the demand so that you don't need to worry too much about calling exactly at the 8 am EST time to be the first to call into book a reservation.

When buying resale, the key considerations are whether or not your care about Bonus Time or preferred member benefits such as the ones Charles described above.  And, what your maintenance fees are.  Some deeds combine nicely to reduce maintenance fees.  Some can be upgraded to reduce maintenance fees.  And, there are loads of ways to accomplish it.  If you are interested in learning more, join the Yahoo Bluegreen Group as Charles suggested or click the link in my signature line below. You will find lots of information on Bluegreen in both places including pictures, reviews, rules and tips.


----------



## JLB (Apr 18, 2007)

There are few resorts as nice as Big Cedar Wilderness Club, of course when you combine it with the existing amenities of Big Cedar Lodge, Table Rock Lake, and the stuff Branson has to offer.

Since it's relatively new and pricey, it's good to see that resales are available.

I guess that means some of the first owners are now losing money on their way out.   

I try not to involve myself with the details of various ownership plans, partly because I don't feel I have enough brain space left, and partly because I don't want it to influence my opinion about resorts.

A summer trade there through RCI is next to impossible.


----------

